# H&H "Larry's Blend"



## a.paul (Jan 17, 2007)

LARRY'S BLEND

Larry, a connoisseur of English/Balkan blends had tried Ten to Midnight, and although he liked it, he was looking for something a little fuller and different. Based on his preference, Russ blended a full, traditional Balkan using Orientals that were more “buttery”, and amped-up the Latakia. This blend is now a big hit with full-bodied English fans; a cool-smoking, very rich mixture.

****************************************************************

It may well be a big hit with full bodied English fans. I'm not sure why, however. 
It's good tobacco. It's cool smoking, yada yada. What it isn't (IMO) is very rich or full bodied. Compton's Macedonian, that's full bodied and rich. Even C&D Engine 99 is (more) full and rich. 

This stuff seemed a little...I hate to call tobacco watery, but that's kind of what it was like. 

Don't get me wrong--I liked it well enough. It's cool and mild and I'm sure will appeal to some people who don't want (or have a different opinion of) a full bodied tobacco. Hell, Macedonian gets a little heavy toward the bottom of the bowl--this stuff doesn't, it stays cool and mild throughout. I'm willing to trade a little bit of bitterness at the finish for the richness at the top, however. 

So I'll probably never buy any more of it, but I'll also probably finish the 2 ounces I have without complaint. 

If you like English blends but find latakia etc can sometimes overwhelm you, this might work very well for you.


----------



## TimB (May 18, 2006)

This *was* on my list to try, but with that review I probably won't be ordering it anytime soon. I can't seem to find anything that can keep up with Compton's Macedonian...

On a side note, I tried G&H's Balkan Mixture last night and that was, well an experience. I'm pretty sure it is cased or I have found yet another completely different Tobacco flavor: 'Pier 1 Imports scented hand soap'. Not sure if it was good or not so good, but it wasn't terrible. It may be the kind of thing that grows on you, I am going to give it a couple more bowls before rendering a verdict. I will say I am only smoking this in a cob, I am sure I wouldn't want this flavor mixed in with anything else.


----------



## a.paul (Jan 17, 2007)

I've been trying to decide if I'd have liked it better if I hadn't smoked the Macedonian...and I'm really not sure. Once you have that it's hard to make anything compare, really. 

I guess I'd have still felt it was a little "reedy".

And I'm a little concerned about th at GH Balkan...LOL...that doesn't sound so good!


----------



## Hoplophile (Feb 2, 2007)

TimB said:


> This *was* on my list to try, but with that review I probably won't be ordering it anytime soon. I can't seem to find anything that can keep up with Compton's Macedonian...
> 
> On a side note, I tried G&H's Balkan Mixture last night and that was, well an experience. I'm pretty sure it is cased or I have found yet another completely different Tobacco flavor: 'Pier 1 Imports scented hand soap'. Not sure if it was good or not so good, but it wasn't terrible. It may be the kind of thing that grows on you, I am going to give it a couple more bowls before rendering a verdict. I will say I am only smoking this in a cob, I am sure I wouldn't want this flavor mixed in with anything else.


G&H, and Samuel Gawith make some great tobaccos... but as far as I can tell, they don't have a clue when it comes to Latakia. And that "perfume" casing they use... yikes!


----------



## a.paul (Jan 17, 2007)

Hoplophile said:


> G&H, and Samuel Gawith make some great tobaccos... but as far as I can tell, they don't have a clue when it comes to Latakia. And that "perfume" casing they use... yikes!


So you're prepared to toss Balkan Flake and Squadron Leader and a few others into the trash heap?

Wow.

:BS


----------



## Hoplophile (Feb 2, 2007)

a.paul said:


> So you're prepared to toss Balkan Flake and Squadron Leader and a few others into the trash heap?
> 
> Wow.
> 
> :BS


Well, I haven't actually tried Balkan Flake. I really wasn't crazy about Squadron Leader, or Commonwealth for that matter.


----------



## a.paul (Jan 17, 2007)

Hoplophile said:


> Well, I haven't actually tried Balkan Flake. I really wasn't crazy about Squadron Leader, or Commonwealth for that matter.


Well, I can see where Commonwealth might not be for everyone, certainly. But tell me--do you actually like latakia?

It's funny. At another board right now there's a thread about how wonderful Squadron Leader is.


----------



## Hoplophile (Feb 2, 2007)

a.paul said:


> Well, I can see where Commonwealth might not be for everyone, certainly. But tell me--do you actually like latakia?
> 
> It's funny. At another board right now there's a thread about how wonderful Squadron Leader is.


To each their own, I guess. And I _love_ Latakia. Penzance, Margate, Pease Odyssey, and my stash of old 965 are favorites of mine. I still dream of the old Sobranie 759 blend, my favorite pipe tobacco of all time.


----------



## a.paul (Jan 17, 2007)

You just named a bunch of milder latakia blends--I bet you'd like Larry's Blend, and probably you should check out C&D Engine 99.

:tu


----------



## Hoplophile (Feb 2, 2007)

Well, the thing that is surprising to me, is that given the description and the type of blend it is, I _should_ like SG. It's been a while since I tried it, and perhaps i should give it another chance... I just remember that it didn't strike me as anything terrific. I'll revisit it the next time I order tobaccco, perhaps with a review.


----------



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

From what I have read SL is a love/hate deal. I personally like it more, the more I smoke it. The HH stuff have had is very good. This is one I plan on trying.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

Hoplophile said:


> And that "perfume" casing they use... yikes!


if you mean, "tonquin", that's not on all their tobacs, just a few.
you may be confusing the fire cured malawi leaf for some type of cased tobac, which it's not, that's just how it smells. 
now, 1792 has the tonquin bean stuff added... 
squadron leader doesnt' have any of that though. i'm not a fan of SL either, but i love SG Virginias.


----------



## a.paul (Jan 17, 2007)

Kayak_Rat said:


> From what I have read SL is a love/hate deal. I personally like it more, the more I smoke it. The HH stuff have had is very good. This is one I plan on trying.


You mean the new mature syrian or vintage or IHT aged or whatever it's called?

Tried it, didn't like it--but one bowl isn't enough to judge by.


----------



## TimB (May 18, 2006)

IHT said:


> if you mean, "tonquin", that's not on all their tobacs, just a few.
> you may be confusing the fire cured malawi leaf for some type of cased tobac, which it's not, that's just how it smells.
> now, 1792 has the tonquin bean stuff added...
> squadron leader doesnt' have any of that though. i'm not a fan of SL either, but i love SG Virginias.


Yeah, I like *alot* of SG blends, but I am still on the fence when it comes to the GH Balkan Mixture, it definately has a hefty helping of "Tonquin" added


----------



## TimB (May 18, 2006)

a.paul said:


> You mean the new mature syrian or vintage or IHT aged or whatever it's called?
> 
> Tried it, didn't like it--but one bowl isn't enough to judge by.


For the record, the "Vintage" Syrian Latakia blend is mostly Virginia and doesn't really satisfy (except for a mild morning smoke)

For a real Latakia experience you need to go to Compton's Macedonian, Penzance or Westminster (not to mention the unmentionable, Balkan Sobranie)


----------

